# 10 Gallon Apisto tank



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Folks

Here is a pic of a new tank I recently done. Its a 10 Gallon or 38l. It is home to my A. cacatuoides. No ferts, no co2, 1wpg.
Thanks for looking, comments are welcomed as always.

Plants are:
Anubias
Java fern (Wide leaf, Narrow leaf and Windelov)
Hygrophila Long leaf.










Here's the local resident:









Kind regards
Cameron


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Nicee only one male though? you should think about breeding them its fun to watch the male trying to court the female and everything else after that since the female gaurds her little cave and what not.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

guppy said:


> Nicee only one male though? you should think about breeding them its fun to watch the male trying to court the female and everything else after that since the female gaurds her little cave and what not.


Yes only 1 male with 4 females. They've been in here for about a month now and still no spawning. Does anyone have any advice for me on how to trigger a spawning with this species?

Kind Regards
Cameron


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

live food such as brine shrimp or blood worms.


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello.

Your tank is too small for apistogrammas and certainly is too small for 4 females and 1 male. It should have more lenght than high and more places to hide. That male has not reached the adult size yet. I suggest you get a bigger tank. Apistos are very territorial and even if you can trigger them to breed, there will be territorial disputes between them and in that little space, it can be fatal for some.

Regards,
André


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

hey Happy Camper, what happened 2 the anubias's leaves?algea? or dust?


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Quantronghoang said:


> hey Happy Camper, what happened 2 the anubias's leaves?algea? or dust?


Its Dust, the filter is not so great!


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

FazTeAoMar said:


> Hello.
> Your tank is too small for apistogrammas and certainly is too small for 4 females and 1 male. It should have more lenght than high and more places to hide. That male has not reached the adult size yet. I suggest you get a bigger tank. Apistos are very territorial and even if you can trigger them to breed, there will be territorial disputes between them and in that little space, it can be fatal for some.
> 
> Regards,
> André


Hello André

Well according to numerous articles posted ALL OVER the webpipe they clearly state that a 10 gallon tank would be perfect for Apistos. Are they all wrong?

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

once they pair up you can remove the others... just enjoy their growth for the time being. 
to stimulate breeding you have to simulate rain. ie change a bit[10-20% of water/that has a different temp. cooler by 2 c.]

should be fun. they usually do it by the moss...


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

standoyo said:


> once they pair up you can remove the others... just enjoy their growth for the time being.
> to stimulate breeding you have to simulate rain. ie change a bit[10-20% of water/that has a different temp. cooler by 2 c.]
> should be fun. they usually do it by the moss...


OK Cool ....I will try that, has this worked for you inthe past?


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

hi happy,

by accident yes, but was not prepared to breed them. too many tankmates. also your filter intake is a prob. most apisto breeders change to a sponge filter. 
apistos imo very similar to discus or angels or gf...


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

standoyo said:


> hi happy,
> 
> by accident yes, but was not prepared to breed them. too many tankmates. also your filter intake is a prob. most apisto breeders change to a sponge filter.
> apistos imo very similar to discus or angels or gf...


I'll make a filter change, thanks a stack for your input mate 

Kind regards
Cameron


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy Camper said:


> Hello André
> 
> Well according to numerous articles posted ALL OVER the webpipe they clearly state that a 10 gallon tank would be perfect for Apistos. Are they all wrong?
> 
> Thanks for your comments.


Hello.

For a pair, a 10 g is ok, not for a male and an harem. Plus, a 10g tank is discutible since it can be a 10g like yours that has more high than lenght ( and that is not good) or a 10g with more lenght that high, with more covers for them to hide and so. :wink:

By the way, there are many articles that are really incorrect yes. Many of them are literally copies of others and if the first one has wrong information, the others that copy it will have wrong info too. :wink:

Good luck for them.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

FazTeAoMar said:


> Hello.
> 
> For a pair, a 10 g is ok, not for a male and an harem. Plus, a 10g tank is discutible since it can be a 10g like yours that has more high than lenght ( and that is not good) or a 10g with more lenght that high, with more covers for them to hide and so. :wink:
> 
> ...


OK, I hear you, so many conflicting views on the internet its hard to believe which article is true. Unfortunately I have to keep them in this tank as its the only one I have for now. If they do spawn i will give away the other 3 females and just keep the courting pair. Cool bananas. Thanks for your input mate.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

From an aquascaping point of view:
Put some rock in front of the DW and plant the anbuias inbetween the rocks so you don't see the roots. 

Put a background on the tank. That filter looks hugh in the tank and is taking up even more precious space. What's the benefit of that filter over a small HOB. 

How much water are you currently changing. If you change 30 to 50% water each week you'll probably get more spawning activity.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a three somesome of "Orange Flash" Cockatoo's in a planted 10g. I have Java Fern planted loosely around a Kleiner Bar sword. One of the females really loves this area and the other female uses the open areas near stems plants as her home. The females don't like each other. The male courts both but no spawning yet.

Correction, there are baby cockatoos in there now! I don't know how many because they are under the Java Fern. I saw them this morning. I don't know when they hatched but they are about 1/4" long and don't have the yolk sacs.


----------

